# ND Crow Hunting



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

After getting back from Bemidji last weekend and trying to crow hunt without any decent calls was torture because they were everywhere! I picked up a crow card for my johnny stewart, but I have not seen one crow around here yet (bismarck) maybe the warm weather should bring them out? I just want to get out shooting and since theres so much snow, snow goose hunting is out of the question for awhile around here... :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

There is a bunch around my house already.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

which area are you from bloms?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

There is lots of crows in SK


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Sask,

Two of the three banded crows that I've shot were banded in Sask. Canada. All our crows are migrants out of Sasketchewan. We don't have many local crows here in Kansas.

Bob A.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's pretty cool that you shot a banded crow let alone three.


----------



## corvid (Mar 1, 2009)

i shot a banded crow once and sent the ring information to the adress on the band and got a reply 3weeks later saying the crow had been banded only 10 miles away from where i shot it obviously that crow did not like traveling to far


----------

